

I want to join a Startup Chile team, help me get this noticed - supcofounder
http://supcofounder.com

======
mtoddh
Just in case you didn't already know of this, but they have a job board for
the Startup Chile companies: <http://startupchile.org/joinastartup/>

~~~
supcofounder
Yup, thanks, I have found the job board. They post jobs (and not many
cofounder opportunities) for current teams but since I'm looking for a
cofounder role I'd really like to meet teams before any of us have even
arrived in Santiago. But I do keep an eye on it.

------
guillehorno
Hi, I'm a founder from a past-round Start-Up Chile selected team. I don't see
the reason for the mystery. As a founder I would have been suspicious about
your offer. If I would have been looking for a co-founder after being accepted
, I would have been looking for someone that cares about my project, and not
someone who wants to be in Start-Up Chile just for the sake of it (I'm not
saying this is your case, it's just hard to know why are you doing it).

It would help if you tell more about why you want to do it, and explain your
skills a little bit more (which Startups have you made a career on, language
that you use, OSS projects that you have contributed).

Start-Up Chile is a great experience, hope you can find what you are looking
for. good luck!

------
hsuresh
You should mention why you are interested in joining a startup that is going
to Chile. Are you in Chile yourself? Or is there some other reason for this.

I am not going to Startup Chile, but the question popped on my head as i read
your website.

------
Brajeshwar
It will also be helpful if you can update your contact details in the YC
Profile too. Have it in the description field. The Email field can be seen
only by YC.

------
Geekette
The anonymity is off-putting. A more detailed post with known author, past
work examples and preferred industries/product areas would act as a better
filter for both sides. It currently reads as: a) someone who just wants to go
to Chile for summer then go from there OR b) someone who was but no longer is,
part of a StartUp Chile team and wants to remain in Chile for summer by
joining another team.

------
cap10morgan
Instead of doing the "guy*" thing where you point out that you're just as
excited to work with women as men, I would remove the gender-specific language
altogether. Then it's a non-issue. If you don't exclude female co-founders
right off the bat, they will most likely assume you're just as excited to work
with them.

~~~
nsxwolf
With all the gender bias issues awareness on HN, that explicit call out might
actually be taken as evidence that he's serious about it and not just paying
lip service by using the correct gender neutral language.

What say you, women?

------
supcofounder
I am really interested in the Startup Chile program and I've heard frequently
teams need technical cofounders. This is my attempt to reach out to them.

Please email/tweet/upvote.

Throwaway account because I'm trying to control who knows who I am.

